
Ask HN: Is Coinbase down? - sk2code
I was refreshing the dashboard and I saw Bitcoin trading at 18k+ and then the dashboard becomes unavailable.
======
grandalf
I've noticed that the automated buys I have set up typically fail when the
price is low and succeed when the price is high... according to Coinbase this
is due to my bank.

But now when the price is high Coinbase can't manage to scale the website so
that people can sell?

It would not be hard for coinbase to engineer a meta-strategy using targeted
service failure to extract additional profits from the ecosystem's obvious
trends. Not saying this is going on, but there are now to indications that
this could be happening.

Someone is intending to buy at $12K so you fail the transaction for 3 hours if
your simple model expects a higher price tomorrow (meanwhile buying some coin
at market to use later when you succeed the transaction).

------
dha10_11
Yeah I think its just poorly managed with all the traffic thats been
cluttering the systems

------
sk2code
It seems Coinbase struggling to cope up:

$0000 - $1000: 1789 days

$1000- $2000: 1271 days

$2000- $3000: 23 days

$3000- $4000: 62 days

$4000- $5000: 61 days

$5000- $6000: 8 days

$6000- $7000: 13 days

$7000- $8000: 14 days

$8000- $9000: 9 days

$9000-$10000: 2 days

$10000-$11000: 1 day

$11000-$12000: 6 days

$12000-$13000: 17 hours

$13000-$14000: 4 hours

$14000-$15000: 10 hours

$15000-$16000: 5 hours

$16000-$17000: 2 hours

$17000-$18000: 10 minutes

$18000-$19000: 3 minutes

------
bsvalley
No, it's just poorly managed. Use Gemini, which is 10 faster and much cheaper.

------
dglass
yes [https://status.coinbase.com/](https://status.coinbase.com/)

